# Bay Bridge Clearances



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

Does anyone know a source for a definitive set of clearances for the William P. Lane Bridge, better known as the Chesapeake Bay Bridge? I know that the center span clearance is 180 feet, but I am looking for clearances all along the bridge, especially the portion to the left of the center span, as you look north from the water as you approach the bridge. I checked my charts last night but could not find a listing of clearances. Thanks.


----------



## aclosereachaway (Nov 12, 2005)

The Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel that connects the eastern shore to mainland VA?


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

*Not that one*

No, the bridge that crosses the Chesapeake Bay near Annapolis over to the Maryand Eastern Shore.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

SailinJay said:


> Does anyone know a source for a definitive set of clearances for the William P. Lane Bridge, better known as the Chesapeake Bay Bridge? I know that the center span clearance is 180 feet, but I am looking for clearances all along the bridge, especially the portion to the left of the center span, as you look north from the water as you approach the bridge. I checked my charts last night but could not find a listing of clearances. Thanks.


I know this is an old question but it was never answered that I can tell and I was wonder the samething over the weekend when I went under her..

Is there some place that identifies the clearance at different parts of the bridge?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

The Eastern Channel has a clearance of only 58 feet. Along with the Chesapeake Channel (186 feet), those are the only heights my chart provides.

I think one of the reasons for this is the slope of the bridge. The roadway above the two designated channels is relatively flat, so it is easier to have a minimum height figure. 

I think the other reason is that there are many spans and it would be very easy to confuse which is which. Given the slope between them, confusing which span you're passing under could be a big problem.

I expect there are some engineering drawings somewhere that would answer the question. But I doubt they'd ever put the info on a chart out of concern for causing a mishap.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr. Pollard,

This sounds like a good opportunity for you and I to do some public good by bravely trying all of the bridge spans this weekend and documenting our results, good and bad. We'll take your boat.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

painkiller said:


> Mr. Pollard,
> 
> This sounds like a good opportunity for you and I to do some public good by bravely trying all of the bridge spans this weekend and documenting our results, good and bad. We'll take your boat.


  

Actually, we'll need something with a taller mast.... I'm sure Jeff H won't mind if we "borrow" his boat. "For the greater good of the service."


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

Link to the bridge:

Nautical Chart Viewer

Let me know how that study goes.. 
In the meantime i think I am going to stick to the middle .. wiping my sweat off..


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That's funny...I have gone through the spans that are outboard of the buttresses and islands without problem. I usually figure that I am close to 60 feet to the top of my windex/vhf whip, but could be less.

Jeff


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

I can say that there was a Hunter 38 (60'7") from our marina that hit the bridge this spring. What span they were going through I can't say but they lost the rig at the fractional forestay. The story is they were healing, then luffed up in between the spans and hit the second span.

Insurance payed for a new rig, rigging, main & jib....


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

When you read your chart of that area. Remember that Bridges and high wires vertical clearances are from the Mean High water or Mean higher high water of the tides in that area. The depths are from MLW or MLLW. The L is Lower or Low.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

There was a guy a few years back that had just bought his power boat, set the auto pilot and promptly ran into one of the bridge supports. Sorry for the hijack I just thought it was funny.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

My wife will never let me forget it, but I hit the bridge with my 85 ft mast. 2 boat bucks later, all better.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

At 2 boat bucks, I'd say you got off easy, speciald. I would've guessed that to cost quite a bit more.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, this may be a dumb question that one of you smarter folks can answer, but does the charted bridge clearance consider any of those lights that hang down a few feet from the bridge? I swear I nearly dinged one in Cape May. Seems like it wouldn't be right to declare a bridge to clear 55 ft only to hang a light on a pole 3 feet below that.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

I would be more concerned with the depth and possibility of submerged objects or cables between the spans on the uncharted sections, than the vertical clearance.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Painkiller,

We grazed one of those lights with our anteenae hanging down on the Cape May Canal Bridge. We should have had three feet to spare at 52 feet.

Dave


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Painkiller,
> 
> We grazed one of those lights with our anteenae hanging down on the Cape May Canal Bridge. We should have had three feet to spare at 52 feet.
> 
> Dave


Wow! Yeah, I had a severe pucker going. I wasn't sure which to be more alarmed by: the reading on my depth gauge or the sight of my masthead instruments nearing that light. I think we startled a few fishermen on shore with our cheer as we cleared the bridge.

On the return trip, I was doing the same rapid look up - look down - look up - look down routine as we went back under the bridge. One of my crew (and favorite cousin) thought he would be funny by making a "ping" sound by banging some metal things together just as we passed under the bridge. I almost had to clean out my shorts.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

HerbDB said:


> I would be more concerned with the depth and possibility of submerged objects or cables between the spans on the uncharted sections, than the vertical clearance.


That's a great point, Herb. Do you know if there are any cables near the surface? The bridge cables seem to go into the "islands" on either side of the main span and I've always assumed that they are anchored underground at that point. Are they actually in the water? Powerboats don't seem to pay much attention to them.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

If the Eastern Channel is only 58 feet, then I have to assume the spans between Main and Eastern channels are somewhere in the 40s .. 

speciald, do you recall which section you were attempting? What was your speed?


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

*I Found the Answer to My Own Question*

I haven't logged into Sailnet since December 2008 and before that since February 2008. Got really tired of the political rancor. I know that there have been no posts to this thread in over a year and I know that the "thread revival police" will pounce on this message. Have at it. I don't care because I probably won't be back anytime soon. And besides, I started the thread in the first place!

A neighbor gave me a book called "Cruising the Chesapeake" by William Shellenberger. On page 149 there is a chart of the Bay Bridge clearances for both bridges, which are referred to as the North Bridge (westbound) and the South Bridge (eastbound). The clearances are based on the pier numbers. The pier numbers increase from the Western side to the Eastern side. The main channel is 186 feet and is between Piers 25-26 on the SB and 32-33 on the NB. Piers 16-17 on the SB and 23-24 on the NB have a clearance of 52 feet. Piers 34-35 on the SB and 41-42 on the NB have a clearance of 58 feet. Everything in between, to the center span, is higher. The highest clearance for the Eastern channel would appear to be between 36-37 on the SB---77 feet---and between 44-45 the NB---63 feet.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

There two places to find the height of bridges:
A. Coast Pilot for that area.
B. The Chart for that area.

perusing these two items will give your the answers to bridge and high wire heights.
Next question...


----------



## gsarvey (Aug 3, 2013)

Cruising the Cheaspeake 4th edition by William H. Shellenberger has a chart on page 132 that lists clearances for both the north and south spans of the bridge by pier number.


----------

